# How tall should an enclosure be for an adult tegu?



## Neeko (Aug 5, 2011)

I want my enclosures in my room, but as everyone knows or would find out a 8x4x4 will not fit through a door way. I could make an 8x4x2 and rotate it so it can fit through a door way but would that be enough for a tegu adult?


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

If you plan on putting the lights inside 2' will not be tall enough. You could build 2 8x4x2 halves (top and bottom) and then bolt them together once inside. 

Search for my salvator enclosure thread and you will see what I did.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 5, 2011)

If the lights are on the top of the cage outside would of be fine? The half idea is good too. I've seen my guys jump, I'd hate for them to hit a bulb or heat lamp.


----------

